# In the Shadow of Her Hem (Book V of the Jade Owl Legacy) by Edward C. Patterson



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*In the Shadow of Her Hem

The Jade Owl Legacy - Book V

by Edward C. Patterson
Kindleboard Profile for In the Shadow of Her Hem
"China Hands! To Me!" A green fog has engulfed the Wei River Valley. The First Emperor's tomb is mysteriously rumbling. The Big Goose Pagoda is glowing like a lighthouse. And to blame? A bunch of Americans stranded in the consulate at Bei-jing, who, at the end of the last installment, came bursting through a portal in the People's History Museum. "China Hands! To Me!" With that command, Rowden Gray has summoned his forces to return to the action - to the Dragon's Pool in the shadow of Her hem, where the Jade Owl's overlord commands an army of creatures, engineering the end of the world; or at least, the world, as we know it.

In this last book of The Jade Owl Legacy, our mixed bag of adventurers face their greatest challenge. They must negotiate the perils of the People's government, the mysteries of the Palace of Broken Dreams, the dangers of the Ghost Lands and the mythic realm of the Classic of Mountains and Seas. Their odyssey delivers them to the final showdown -- the Battle of the Full Moon, where all mysteries are revealed and every threat is settled. What began as a Sinologist's dream converges on everyone's nightmare. The Jade Owl calls you, but so does the muster to arms. Heed them both, but answer only one. "China Hands! To Me!"

The Jade Owl Legacy is a five book series. The first book (The Jade Owl) introduces a peculiar quest led by Professor Rowden Gray and a rag-tag team who follow a mysterious thread of instructions to thwart an ancient Chinese prophesy. Instead, they managed to set off events, igniting the crisis. Two demons, which possess a relic known as the Jade Owl, each in turn, after eons of imprisonment, test their land legs among the living. In The Third Peregrination, the Destroyer takes his turn with wrath and fire. In The Dragon's Pool, the Great Marshal takes his spin, preparing the way for a curious ritual that will restore the world to a prehistoric state. To combat these spirits, our heroes acquire extraordinary powers in an attempt to thwart destiny's course. However, destiny is not easily thwarted. In The People's Treasure, all hell breaks loose as our heroes are manipulated to serve destiny's course to fulfill the prophesy. However, In the Shadow of Her Hem, they bounce back against insurmountable odds and fight to save life from ultimate destruction. From San Francisco to New York, from Florence to China with her many faces, the Jade Owl proclaims an ancient evil that intends to triumph. This is the story of the brave hearts who rise to the challenge to tangle with the dark forces of yin.
*




*Book Five of The Jade Owl Legacy
In the Shadow of Her Hem
Table of Contents

Part I: The Green Mist

Chapter One: Terracotta Tapestry
Chapter Two: The Last Tour
Chapter Three: The Hall of the Timeless Mirrors
Chapter Four: Sleepers, Arise!
Chapter Five: Gathering the Storm
Chapter Six: The Room of the Recalcitrants
Chapter Seven: Diplomacy at Its Worst
Chapter Eight: Mother's Day
Chapter Nine: Taking Stock
Chapter Ten: Beyond the Pale
Chapter Eleven: Quarantine Facility Number Four
Chapter Twelve: A Reasonable Request
Chapter Thirteen: Milk into Cream
Chapter Fourteen: The Mystery at the Big Goose

Part II: The People's Secret

Chapter One: The Pressure of Leadership
Chapter Two: Their Sunday Best
Chapter Three: A Jar of Fireflies
Chapter Four: In the Spirit of Cooperation
Chapter Five: The Lynchpin and the Spider
Chapter Six: On the Home Front
Chapter Seven: The House that Gray Built
Chapter Eight: Foiled Again	
Chapter Nine: The Visitation
Chapter Ten: The Ruler of this Place
Chapter Eleven: Return to the Red Chamber
Chapter Twelve: In the Ruins with Bad Company
Chapter Thirteen: List and Learn
Chapter Fourteen: Nocturnal Ghosts

Part III: A Visit to Mao Sheng

Chapter One: Shadowy Return
Chapter Two: Trouble in Cricketland
Chapter Three: Night Rain
Chapter Four: The Palaver of the Map of the Mind
Chapter Five: Jian-ping
Chapter Six: Through the Outhouse
Chapter Seven: The Palace of Broken Dreams
Chapter Eight: The Interlopers
Chapter Nine: Mao Sheng
Chapter Ten: Squeezing the Keeper
Chapter Eleven: A Surprising Aftermath

Part IV: Mountains and Seas

Chapter One: Benediction
Chapter Two: The Tolling of the Bells
Chapter Three: The Bronze Road
Chapter Four: The Ghost Lord
Chapter Five: The Pincer Labyrinth
Chapter Six: On Mount Monkeywing
Chapter Seven: The River Spoon
Chapter Eight: The Bridge to Mount Teawillow
Chapter Nine: In Herring Bone Meadow
Chapter Ten: Nan Ya Makes a Plan -- Plain and Simple
Chapter Eleven: Turmoil at Xi-an
Chapter Twelve: A Tale Like No Other
Chapter Thirteen: Guan-yin's Heddle
Chapter Fourteen: Dinner with the General
Chapter Fifteen: To Mount RaiseShake
Chapter Sixteen: The Mother of the West
Chapter Seventeen: Mount CherrySunny

Part V: The Battle of the Full Moon

Chapter One: The Ship Has Sailed
Chapter Two: To Meddle with the Heddle
Chapter Three: Niu-wa's Feathers
Chapter Four: Reeling in the Bird
Chapter Five: Sydney's Hornpipe
Chapter Six: The Ultimate Weapon
Chapter Seven: The Struggle for Yu-shui-ch'ien
Chapter Eight: So This is How it Ends

Afterword
*​
*Excerpt - from Chapter One*​
*Chapter One
Terracotta Tapestry
1*
In the shadow of Her Hem, a green mist crept down Mount Li to engulf the West China Plain. Not the golden dust that often visited Shan-xi Province, sparkling and choking both resident and visitor alike, but a gaseous cloud, creeping through crags and ravines, fermenting a hum in its wake. Lightning rippled beneath this juggernaut cloud, frightening the towns and villages wreathing the mountain. The mist swallowed Hua Xing Hot Springs and closed the Great Meadow Market, and other tourist attractions, including the Terracotta Warrior exhibit, the region's greatest drawer. Although only edged by the mist, the government closed it as a precaution.

_P'i-ho gung-yung yin-wei nung-wu._

_Closed to the public because of the fog._

Thus the sign read until it eventually was engulfed also. Then people could see the fog for themselves and figure things out.
Most residents in Lin-tang, the city at the base of Mount Li, found it convenient to visit relatives in neighboring towns, even though this unexplained miasma still dogged their heels, drifting through lanes and alleys like swamp gas. Many people hopped the last bus out of town, heading for the provincial capital, Xi-an. However, even that great western metropolis became alarmed by the events at Mount Li. Still, the weather was the weather. Who could control it? It must run its course. Much was said, but little done. One could send an army against invaders, but who could argue with a fog?

*2*

Militia Constable Pang Fu-wei kept his vigil inside the massive pavilion that housed the Terracotta Warrior excavation. He wasn't sure why he was guarding the ancient wonder, because the public wasn't coming and each relic was too big and heavy to haul away conveniently. Thousands of these warriors stood as they had for nearly three millennia. These were exposed to the elements, while their clay brethren (the majority) still lay buried undisturbed between Lin-tang and the monstrous tomb of the First Emperor of China -- Ch'in Shr Huang-ti, twenty li westward. Still, to Militia Constable Pang Fu-wei, it seemed a waste of time to guard the clay warriors, now that the place was closed -- now that Lin-tang was nearly abandoned.

As he patrolled the catwalk, Pang Fu-wei spotted his companion on duty, Militia Constable Jin Lu-to. He was smoking a cigarette near the entrance doors, while leaning against a wall. Jin Lu-to may have been whistling, but Pang Fu-wei couldn't tell, because of a constant whistling in the air -- a humming which approximated a tune sometimes -- and at other times, a saw blade in the wind.

_He's got the better post_, Pang thought. _He can stick his head outside for some air._

Then Pang thought again. Some respite that would be if the mist overtook the parking lot like the cigarette smoke overtaking Militia Constable Jin's lungs.

_Perhaps the musty air in here is better._

Constable Pang marched across the catwalk, his sidearm rattling on his hip. He wondered what he'd be shooting at. If he hit one of these clay beauties, the local committee would have his balls in a soup. He'd lose his cherished whiskey ration and perhaps be shipped off to guard the Great Wall -- the far end portion in the wilds of Tsing-hai where some Uighur terrorist could blow him up with an IED. No. Better leave the revolver holstered.

He halted, and then grasped the railing, staring at the first line of warriors -- his familiars. He could describe them better than in the guidebooks. His eyes settled on one of his favorites -- an ugly chap with a broad beard, two swords fisted and bow legs. This was the warrior for him -- a fugitive from justice, who served the First Emperor in death as he had in life. Pang Fu-wei imagined this clay brute, who he had nicknamed _chu-yu tun-bu _ -- Lard *ss, playing fan-tan all night, drinking himself silly, and then rising in the morning to fight the First Emperor's enemies.

"Fool," Pang muttered. "Where did it get you? You're nothing but a clay effigy, like the rest of your army."

Suddenly, Pang Fu-wei thought he saw _Lard *ss _ blink.

"Impossible."

Still, Constable Pang's hand went to the top of his revolver. His thumb unhitched the holster. Then, a green light flashed from the warrior's blank eyes. Pang jumped back. He thought he saw several warriors flash their eyes. He looked toward Constable Jin, who had finished his smoke and casually paced at the far end. Pang Fu-wei was about to shout to him, but then . . .

"They'll lock me up in a black jail and throw away the key."

Better to chalk it up to nerves.

It was not easy to ignore this observation, but it was harder to disregard the mist now seeping between the rows of warriors. Horses and chariots and men of clay were now glowing faintly, but distinctly. Then, Pang saw a . . . saw what? Something scurried between the statues. He slowly slipped his weapon from its holster and aimed it at a vacancy -- a lane between the serried ranks assembled.

"Is anybody there?' he asked, his voice trembling. "Show yourself or I'll shoot."

And it did. A creature -- small, but hideous, reptilian but bird-like, red and yellow feathers sparking from its head. It perched briefly on the railing and squawked.

"_Da-tiao_!" Fang screamed.

He dropped his gun and ran.

Enjoy. 
*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ed-

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your book! 

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you Ann and Betsy. Even though this is the 20th book thread I've added to mkindleboards, it's still wonderful to get the welcome. Kindleboards continues to be the best place for readers to visit and converse on the web. You guys (and Harvey, of course), do a wonderful job.

Thanks
Edward C. Patterson
a Kindleboards author


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

<singing> I already bought it. . .I already bought it. . . . .</singing> Now to get to the end of that which I am in the middle so I can devote focused time.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I love that tune you're sining. Thanks, Ann. I hope you enjoy it (the book, that is)  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The supercharged ending of this fratic paced epic.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you to the many Jade Owl readers who have made this fifth books lauch so gratifying to this purveyor of tales.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Received my first review for _*In he Shadow of Her Hem*_:

*The Shadow of Her Hem - The Best of the Best*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I am at the 22% mark. . . .just a bit into part II and enjoying it so far!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you, Ann. I'm glad you like it thus far. I hope the ending Wows you!!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Finished it up yesterday afternoon. . . extremely satisfying conclusion. . . . . .I feel like I need to start over from the beginning as I'm sure there's a lot in the earlier books that I'll realize is much more significant than I did when I read them first.  4½ stars.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you, thank you, Ann:

I'm happy you enjoyed it and tat you liked the ending. And for the rating, I'm over the moon. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Jade Owl Legacy is now complete in 5 volumes - an epic adventure to keep you turning pages (or pressing Kindle buttons) for many engaging hours.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## June Shaw (Sep 1, 2010)

This sounds great! I'll have to start at the beginning of this series.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you, June. You made my day. I hope you emjoy them and have as much fun reading them as I did writing them.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A journey of 3,500 pages begins with The Jade and ends with In the Shadow of Her Hem.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

New review for Book V and for the entire Jade Owl Legacy series:

New Amazon Review HERE

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

When I finished the fifth book of the Jade Owl series, I needed to reinforce my bookshelf.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Start the full sweep of the Jade Owl Legacy today, with both series.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Just bought my copy!  One of my favorite indie series, Ed.  I just bathe in the descriptions of Chinese culture...feel like I'm right there in the story.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks and enjoy it.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you to my many readers of the Jade Owl Legacy series. I'm ovrewhelmed at your response and spport. This bird is in full flight.

Edward C. Patterson
Readers Rock!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Come follow me on a journey like no other.

Edward C. Patterson
The Storyteller


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Jade Owl Legacy is now complete in 5 volumes - an epic adventure to keep you turning pages (or pressing Kindle buttons) for many engaging hours.


Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In China they whisper, and they whisper about the Jade Owl, because the book would put its author under house arrest if he lived there.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I pinch myself when I hear from the many readers who have picked up my flagship series and take the time to tell me that they can;t put it down.

Thanks
and
Readers Rock!!!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Readers on The Jade Owl series:

“ Mr. Edward Patterson does a fabulous job of weaving and holding his story together with that most special of glues - imagination! ” 
NYWriter  |  10 reviewers made a similar statement 
“ Nick takes Dr. Gray to Chinatown - the ancient relic The Jade Owl still exists! ” 
ellen  |  4 reviewers made a similar statement 
“ This is a helluva good yarn, the sort of read we're all hoping for every time we pick up a book, and all too rarely find. ” 
Victor J. Banis  |  1 reviewer made a similar statement 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Starting with a spark, The Jade Owl Legacy kindles into an adventure to keep you engaged through 5 books and neary 3,000 pages. 

Readers Rock
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Still my flagship series, the Jade Owl Legacy has been received with utmost favor from my fans.

Readers Rock!
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Spend your holidays with Professor Gray and the China Hands. Put a little Green (bird) in your Christmas.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you like epic stories that never sem to end (well, this one does - eventually, but . . .) you'll graze in fair meadows, I'll say, if you tag onto this legacy tale.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's wishing you all a Happy Holiday and a healthy New Year from all us China Hands.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you like epic page-tuners with over 3,200 pages to turn, The Jade Owl Legacy saga's for you.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A rip, roaring adventure series, well-seasoned. Bring your own wine.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you enjoy character driven fantasy, then this series is for you - a tarn spun from my best skein of imagination.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The world of exploration and mystery blends with tale of human drama in the Jade Owl Legacy series.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In China they whisper because The Jade Owl's legacy haunts them still.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Mystery after mystery unravels over this 5 book epic.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The entire series for Free at Smashwords for EBook Reading week ending Sunday March 10.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Come journey through the land of the Classic of the Mountains and Seas.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The membrane between the worlds and time is stretched thin and beyond the portals lay the adventurous and exciting conclusion to this series.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Battle for the End of Days

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Come travel with me through a strange mythic land - the land of the Classic of the Mountain and Seas.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A strange object is emerging from the First Emperor's tomb and has raised more than the usual share curiosity.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The gound under the Frst Emperor's Tomb rumbles and a strange object juts from the crest of his huge funeral mound. Ths it begins . .  the end of days.

Edward C. Oatterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The ship has left the Dragon's Pool and the world is in for bumpy night.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A Journey through the Classic of Mountain and Seas

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is the novel where it all comes to a head - the journey ends here.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

from _*In the Shadow of Her Hem*_

*The Kid and the Drag Queen take on the Chinese Politburo*

Hu Tao shuffled some papers about, gaining everyone's attention. Rowden didn't imagine that the minister would conduct the interview personally - a correct assumption, because Pu Ya-tze stood. Rowden already disliked this state mechanical, recognizing the marionette workings of the party in her - Spartan in tone - pit bull in bite.
"Curator Gray," she began. "How did you arrive in the People's Republic and what is your business here?"
Rowden stood. He took a cookie as he passed the table. He pondered the question and then anticipated a few hours of nonsense. The question was whether he would indulge it or not. As he reached the space before Hu Tao, he cracked his knuckles, and then placed his palms on the breast of his brand-new suit.
"You may think that I'm just Curator-General Rowden Gray from the San Francisco Museum of East Asian Arts and Culture. However, let me enlighten you. I am the Protector - steward of the Jade Owl and leader of a band of powerful acolytes, who hold the trusteeship of the world."
Pu Ya-tze snapped her head indignantly, but Hu Tao raised his hand, corralling her reaction. 
"I have just returned from the bowels of Mount Li," Rowden continued, "a place in the shadow of Wu Tze-t'ien's hem, where the work has begun to cut the day from day." Rowden turned toward Fang Go-lin, just as the man began to rev up his wheel chair. "There the warrants kept by this ch'i-t'ang have been partially discharged."
"Ch'i-t'ang?" Fang muttered, still frozen by the Protector's stern glance.
"There's much you should know, but most of it is an aside to the crisis. I believe you know most of it already. However, when my crew left the Dragon's Pool, escaping through a spatial portal into the arms of our diplomatic legation, the work to pull the plug on our earthly concerns was advancing." He raised his hands to Hu Tao like a soothsayer come to tell the New Years fortune. "The demons are liberated," Rowden said. "They command the villagers of Yu-shui-ch'ien, who have been resurrected, their ch'i set free and in motion. The walls of the mountain have been breached and the village has come to life. The tears of Guan-yin flow down the slopes to lavish the land in jade mist. The feathered-kin are on the prowl."
"The feathered-kin?" Hu Tao asked. "Impossible."
Rowden had found a hole in Hu Tao's knowledge.
"Do you know about the feathered-kin?"
"I do," Fang Go-lin interrupted. "But of all the curses that the legends tell, the feathered-kin is the least plausible. Surely, as a scientist, you must know this."
"Why?" Rowden said. "The contract between beast and man is at the heart of the matter."
"What are these things?" Pu Ya-tze asked. "These feathered-kin."
"Dragons," Hu Tao said.
"Not quite," Fang Go-lin added.
"Raptors," Rowden replied. 
"Raptors?" Bradley said, suddenly engaged in the matter. "Are we speaking of Jurassic Park here, Rowden?"
"Yes, my friend. Velociraptor Cantodragonensis, a particular discovery by Professor Gilbert Canto of the San Francisco Natural Museum."
"Canto?"
"Old Featherduster himself."
"They are big and scary," little Nicky said, jumping to his feet, clawing with his hands. "Except the little ones. They just run and jump about the rocks. The feathers make them funny looking, but I sure wouldn't want to be near the big sharp claw or inside the snappy mouth." 
"The child has been to this place?" Fang Go-lin asked.
"Has he seen these terrible beasts?" Hu Tao added.
Simone arose and clutched Nicky.
"Now, let's not overstate the matter," she said. "My son Silky rides the things after all. He's quite good at it."
"Rides?" Fang Go-lin stammered.
"Yes, rides. Gallops. He can communicate with them and does a mean dragon dance, he does."
Hu Tao slowly stood, his mouth agape.
"Curator Gray," he stammered. "I believe, with all this mystical talk, you are putting on a show for us."
"A show?" Rowden snapped. "I'll give you a show. Out west, something's spilling over the landscape and, although I'm not schooled in the methodology for cutting the day from day, my ch'i-t'ang is your only hope - the world's only hope. Despite what you think or believe, I shall prevail."
"Ch'i-t'ang?" Ti Xiang said. "I have heard of these societies throughout our history, both in relationship to the Mount Li legend and to subversive gangs, who brought trouble into the world. However, ch'i-t'ang are part of our national heritage. How does a group of Americans manage to form such a t'ang?"
"It's complicated."
"Yes, it is," little Nicky crowed. "But I'm cheese-t'ang too."
"A boy?" Liu Yang said.
"I do not believe you, child," Pu Ya-tze snapped.
"I am too."
"So am I," Simone piped up.
"I don't think so," Fang Go-lin said. "How can a . . . "
"A drag queen be ch'i-t'ang?" Simone replied. "I'm a drag queen. You can say it. There's no shame in it."
"I am cheese-t'ang. Right, Professor Rowdy?"
"You're the big cheese."
Bradley stood. Things were disintegrating. He was roused to bring it back into diplomatic alignment, now that he ingested the dinosaur portion of Rowden's declaration. However, before he or Wasket could hold the boy back, Nicky came front and center and stomped his foot.
"I am too. I'm cheese-t'ang."
Suddenly, the dragon pendant's pearls shimmered and shook, pulling at the audience. With one enormous tug, every People's Medal on every People's uniform flew out from their mooring, standing at attention. More than Hu Tao's mouth was agape now.
2
Little Nicky giggled.
"You see."
"This is the son of the Preserver, Sydney Firestone," Rowden announced. "Treat him with respect."
"My Daddy's a sinologist and knows all about the Han people," Nicky said. "Even the fat cats."
Hu Tao pressed his medals flat, and then laughed.
"These are parlor tricks," Pu Ya-tze said. "If such a thing as a ch'i-t'ang ever existed, it certainly didn't include unruly children and . . . and . . ."
She pointed to Simone, who huffed.
"Drag Queens," Simone declared.
"Now, Simone," Bradley said, caution in his voice.
Simone marched to the fore like Joan of Arc leading her troops. She held her purse threateningly high. 
"Listen to me, you," she said, pointing at Pu Ya-tze, who puckered as if to explode. "You must earn your arrogance, and so far, sister, you're just puffing the air with soot from a dumpster. You're getting at the end of my nose. I'm warning you."
"Warning me?"
"My husband is that creature that stands at the edge of your green fog and, if he's not cleansed of the bogeymen who possess him, I can't speak to what will happen, because . . . because. Professor, why can't I speak to what will happen?"
"Because you don't know."
"That's it. I don't know, but if I know that damned Owl, it won't be pretty and it will be . . . green. Now, I'm ch'i-t'ang, and the spring in your frou-frou medals is not a parlor trick."
Simone drove her hand into her purse, retrieving a pair of brass spectacles - spectacles without lenses.
"Simone," Rowden said. "You have them."
"A borrow from Silky, but help me here, Professor. I'm not good at this, you know."
"Take those ridiculous stage spectacles from your painted face," Pu Ya-tze taunted.
Simone pouted and puffed. Blue lightning shot from the rims, striking above Pu Ya-tze's head. Pu's taut hair bun released, her mop standing on end. She screamed, trying to contain her coiffure. The blue fire, however, crackled about the room. The lids on the teacups hopped, and then the thermos bottle caps began to twist off, sending geysers of hot water spouting up like many mini Old Faithfuls. 
"Stop it," Hu Tao shouted. "Your point is taken."
"Professor," Simone cried. "Help me. I can't seem to make it stop."
"A little more practice is in order," Rowden said, calmly.
He waggled his hands at the committee and the caps and lids froze mid air, the water draining back into the thermoses. He glanced to Pu Ya-tze.
"Sorry, Commissioner Pu," he said. "I can't fix your hair, but a trip to the beauty salon will do the trick. You can send the bill to the Ambassador."

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE for the entire month of July at Smashwords.com.

In the Shadow of Her Hem
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Book V if The Jade Owl Legacy Series
The Series Finale!!!
598 Pages

Use coupon SW100 upon check out and enjoy
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/180038*​
*In this last book of The Jade Owl Legacy, our mixed bag of adventurers face their greatest challenge. They must negotiate the perils of the People's government, the mysteries of the Palace of Broken Dreams, the dangers of the Ghost Lands and the mythic realm of the Classic of Mountains and Seas. Their odyssey delivers them to the final showdown - the Battle of the Full Moon, where all mysteries are revealed and every threat is settled. What began as a Sinologist's dream converges on everyone's nightmare. The Jade Owl calls you, but so does the muster to arms. Heed them both, but answer only one. "China Hands! To Me!"

The Jade Owl Legacy is a five book series. The first book (The Jade Owl) introduces a peculiar quest led by Professor Rowden Gray and a rag-tag team who follow a mysterious thread of instructions to thwart an ancient Chinese prophesy. Instead, they managed to set off events, igniting the crisis. Two demons, which possess a relic known as the Jade Owl, each in turn, after eons of imprisonment, test their land legs among the living. In The Third Peregrination, the Destroyer takes his turn with wrath and fire. In The Dragon's Pool, the Great Marshal takes his spin, preparing the way for a curious ritual that will restore the world to a prehistoric state. To combat these spirits, our heroes acquire extraordinary powers in an attempt to thwart destiny's course. However, destiny is not easily thwarted. In The People's Treasure, all hell breaks loose as our heroes are manipulated to serve destiny's course to fulfill the prophesy. However, In the Shadow of Her Hem, they bounce back against insurmountable odds and fight to save life from ultimate destruction. From San Francisco to New York, from Florence to China with her many faces, the Jade Owl proclaims an ancient evil that intends to triumph. This is the story of the brave hearts who rise to the challenge to tangle with the dark forces of yin.
**
Use the same coupon for all 19 of my books - also on FREE promotion for this Month
Edward C. Patterson​*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow September 14th and 15th at Amazon

In the Shadow of Her Hem
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book V of The Jade Owl Legacy series

*​*

"China Hands! To Me!" A green fog has engulfed the Wei River Valley. The First Emperor's tomb is mysteriously rumbling. The Big Goose Pagoda is glowing like a lighthouse. And to blame? A bunch of Americans stranded in the consulate at Bei-jing, who, at the end of the last installment, came bursting through a portal in the People's History Museum. "China Hands! To Me!" With that command, Rowden Gray has summoned his forces to return to the action - to the Dragon's Pool in the shadow of Her hem, where the Jade Owl's overlord commands an army of creatures, engineering the end of the world; or at least, the world, as we know it.

In this last book of The Jade Owl Legacy, our mixed bag of adventurers face their greatest challenge. They must negotiate the perils of the People's government, the mysteries of the Palace of Broken Dreams, the dangers of the Ghost Lands and the mythic realm of the Classic of Mountains and Seas. Their odyssey delivers them to the final showdown - the Battle of the Full Moon, where all mysteries are revealed and every threat is settled. What began as a Sinologist's dream converges on everyone's nightmare. The Jade Owl calls you, but so does the muster to arms. Heed them both, but answer only one. "China Hands! To Me!"

The Jade Owl Legacy is a five book series. The first book (The Jade Owl) introduces a peculiar quest led by Professor Rowden Gray and a rag-tag team who follow a mysterious thread of instructions to thwart an ancient Chinese prophesy. Instead, they managed to set off events, igniting the crisis. Two demons, which possess a relic known as the Jade Owl, each in turn, after eons of imprisonment, test their land legs among the living. In The Third Peregrination, the Destroyer takes his turn with wrath and fire. In The Dragon's Pool, the Great Marshal takes his spin, preparing the way for a curious ritual that will restore the world to a prehistoric state. To combat these spirits, our heroes acquire extraordinary powers in an attempt to thwart destiny's course. However, destiny is not easily thwarted. In The People's Treasure, all hell breaks loose as our heroes are manipulated to serve destiny's course to fulfill the prophesy. However, In the Shadow of Her Hem, they bounce back against insurmountable odds and fight to save life from ultimate destruction. From San Francisco to New York, from Florence to China with her many faces, the Jade Owl proclaims an ancient evil that intends to triumph. This is the story of the brave hearts who rise to the challenge to tangle with the dark forces of yin. 
598 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow October 26th and 27th at Amazon 

In the Shadow of Her Hem
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book V of The Jade Owl Legacy series

*​*

"China Hands! To Me!" A green fog has engulfed the Wei River Valley. The First Emperor's tomb is mysteriously rumbling. The Big Goose Pagoda is glowing like a lighthouse. And to blame? A bunch of Americans stranded in the consulate at Bei-jing, who, at the end of the last installment, came bursting through a portal in the People's History Museum. "China Hands! To Me!" With that command, Rowden Gray has summoned his forces to return to the action - to the Dragon's Pool in the shadow of Her hem, where the Jade Owl's overlord commands an army of creatures, engineering the end of the world; or at least, the world, as we know it.

In this last book of The Jade Owl Legacy, our mixed bag of adventurers face their greatest challenge. They must negotiate the perils of the People's government, the mysteries of the Palace of Broken Dreams, the dangers of the Ghost Lands and the mythic realm of the Classic of Mountains and Seas. Their odyssey delivers them to the final showdown - the Battle of the Full Moon, where all mysteries are revealed and every threat is settled. What began as a Sinologist's dream converges on everyone's nightmare. The Jade Owl calls you, but so does the muster to arms. Heed them both, but answer only one. "China Hands! To Me!"

The Jade Owl Legacy is a five book series. The first book (The Jade Owl) introduces a peculiar quest led by Professor Rowden Gray and a rag-tag team who follow a mysterious thread of instructions to thwart an ancient Chinese prophesy. Instead, they managed to set off events, igniting the crisis. Two demons, which possess a relic known as the Jade Owl, each in turn, after eons of imprisonment, test their land legs among the living. In The Third Peregrination, the Destroyer takes his turn with wrath and fire. In The Dragon's Pool, the Great Marshal takes his spin, preparing the way for a curious ritual that will restore the world to a prehistoric state. To combat these spirits, our heroes acquire extraordinary powers in an attempt to thwart destiny's course. However, destiny is not easily thwarted. In The People's Treasure, all hell breaks loose as our heroes are manipulated to serve destiny's course to fulfill the prophesy. However, In the Shadow of Her Hem, they bounce back against insurmountable odds and fight to save life from ultimate destruction. From San Francisco to New York, from Florence to China with her many faces, the Jade Owl proclaims an ancient evil that intends to triumph. This is the story of the brave hearts who rise to the challenge to tangle with the dark forces of yin. 
600 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today ONLY November 10th at Amazon

In the Shadow of Her Hem
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book V of The Jade Owl Legacy series

*​*

"China Hands! To Me!" A green fog has engulfed the Wei River Valley. The First Emperor's tomb is mysteriously rumbling. The Big Goose Pagoda is glowing like a lighthouse. And to blame? A bunch of Americans stranded in the consulate at Bei-jing, who, at the end of the last installment, came bursting through a portal in the People's History Museum. "China Hands! To Me!" With that command, Rowden Gray has summoned his forces to return to the action - to the Dragon's Pool in the shadow of Her hem, where the Jade Owl's overlord commands an army of creatures, engineering the end of the world; or at least, the world, as we know it.

In this last book of The Jade Owl Legacy, our mixed bag of adventurers face their greatest challenge. They must negotiate the perils of the People's government, the mysteries of the Palace of Broken Dreams, the dangers of the Ghost Lands and the mythic realm of the Classic of Mountains and Seas. Their odyssey delivers them to the final showdown - the Battle of the Full Moon, where all mysteries are revealed and every threat is settled. What began as a Sinologist's dream converges on everyone's nightmare. The Jade Owl calls you, but so does the muster to arms. Heed them both, but answer only one. "China Hands! To Me!"

The Jade Owl Legacy is a five book series. The first book (The Jade Owl) introduces a peculiar quest led by Professor Rowden Gray and a rag-tag team who follow a mysterious thread of instructions to thwart an ancient Chinese prophesy. Instead, they managed to set off events, igniting the crisis. Two demons, which possess a relic known as the Jade Owl, each in turn, after eons of imprisonment, test their land legs among the living. In The Third Peregrination, the Destroyer takes his turn with wrath and fire. In The Dragon's Pool, the Great Marshal takes his spin, preparing the way for a curious ritual that will restore the world to a prehistoric state. To combat these spirits, our heroes acquire extraordinary powers in an attempt to thwart destiny's course. However, destiny is not easily thwarted. In The People's Treasure, all hell breaks loose as our heroes are manipulated to serve destiny's course to fulfill the prophesy. However, In the Shadow of Her Hem, they bounce back against insurmountable odds and fight to save life from ultimate destruction. From San Francisco to New York, from Florence to China with her many faces, the Jade Owl proclaims an ancient evil that intends to triumph. This is the story of the brave hearts who rise to the challenge to tangle with the dark forces of yin. 
600 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow December 23rd and 24th at Amazon

In the Shadow of Her Hem
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book V of The Jade Owl Legacy series

*​*

"China Hands! To Me!" A green fog has engulfed the Wei River Valley. The First Emperor's tomb is mysteriously rumbling. The Big Goose Pagoda is glowing like a lighthouse. And to blame? A bunch of Americans stranded in the consulate at Bei-jing, who, at the end of the last installment, came bursting through a portal in the People's History Museum. "China Hands! To Me!" With that command, Rowden Gray has summoned his forces to return to the action - to the Dragon's Pool in the shadow of Her hem, where the Jade Owl's overlord commands an army of creatures, engineering the end of the world; or at least, the world, as we know it.

In this last book of The Jade Owl Legacy, our mixed bag of adventurers face their greatest challenge. They must negotiate the perils of the People's government, the mysteries of the Palace of Broken Dreams, the dangers of the Ghost Lands and the mythic realm of the Classic of Mountains and Seas. Their odyssey delivers them to the final showdown - the Battle of the Full Moon, where all mysteries are revealed and every threat is settled. What began as a Sinologist's dream converges on everyone's nightmare. The Jade Owl calls you, but so does the muster to arms. Heed them both, but answer only one. "China Hands! To Me!"

The Jade Owl Legacy is a five book series. The first book (The Jade Owl) introduces a peculiar quest led by Professor Rowden Gray and a rag-tag team who follow a mysterious thread of instructions to thwart an ancient Chinese prophesy. Instead, they managed to set off events, igniting the crisis. Two demons, which possess a relic known as the Jade Owl, each in turn, after eons of imprisonment, test their land legs among the living. In The Third Peregrination, the Destroyer takes his turn with wrath and fire. In The Dragon's Pool, the Great Marshal takes his spin, preparing the way for a curious ritual that will restore the world to a prehistoric state. To combat these spirits, our heroes acquire extraordinary powers in an attempt to thwart destiny's course. However, destiny is not easily thwarted. In The People's Treasure, all hell breaks loose as our heroes are manipulated to serve destiny's course to fulfill the prophesy. However, In the Shadow of Her Hem, they bounce back against insurmountable odds and fight to save life from ultimate destruction. From San Francisco to New York, from Florence to China with her many faces, the Jade Owl proclaims an ancient evil that intends to triumph. This is the story of the brave hearts who rise to the challenge to tangle with the dark forces of yin. 
600 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*THREE FREE Days February 3rd, 4th & 5th at Amazon

In the Shadow of Her Hem
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book V of The Jade Owl Legacy series

*​*

"China Hands! To Me!" A green fog has engulfed the Wei River Valley. The First Emperor's tomb is mysteriously rumbling. The Big Goose Pagoda is glowing like a lighthouse. And to blame? A bunch of Americans stranded in the consulate at Bei-jing, who, at the end of the last installment, came bursting through a portal in the People's History Museum. "China Hands! To Me!" With that command, Rowden Gray has summoned his forces to return to the action - to the Dragon's Pool in the shadow of Her hem, where the Jade Owl's overlord commands an army of creatures, engineering the end of the world; or at least, the world, as we know it.

In this last book of The Jade Owl Legacy, our mixed bag of adventurers face their greatest challenge. They must negotiate the perils of the People's government, the mysteries of the Palace of Broken Dreams, the dangers of the Ghost Lands and the mythic realm of the Classic of Mountains and Seas. Their odyssey delivers them to the final showdown - the Battle of the Full Moon, where all mysteries are revealed and every threat is settled. What began as a Sinologist's dream converges on everyone's nightmare. The Jade Owl calls you, but so does the muster to arms. Heed them both, but answer only one. "China Hands! To Me!"

The Jade Owl Legacy is a five book series. The first book (The Jade Owl) introduces a peculiar quest led by Professor Rowden Gray and a rag-tag team who follow a mysterious thread of instructions to thwart an ancient Chinese prophesy. Instead, they managed to set off events, igniting the crisis. Two demons, which possess a relic known as the Jade Owl, each in turn, after eons of imprisonment, test their land legs among the living. In The Third Peregrination, the Destroyer takes his turn with wrath and fire. In The Dragon's Pool, the Great Marshal takes his spin, preparing the way for a curious ritual that will restore the world to a prehistoric state. To combat these spirits, our heroes acquire extraordinary powers in an attempt to thwart destiny's course. However, destiny is not easily thwarted. In The People's Treasure, all hell breaks loose as our heroes are manipulated to serve destiny's course to fulfill the prophesy. However, In the Shadow of Her Hem, they bounce back against insurmountable odds and fight to save life from ultimate destruction. From San Francisco to New York, from Florence to China with her many faces, the Jade Owl proclaims an ancient evil that intends to triumph. This is the story of the brave hearts who rise to the challenge to tangle with the dark forces of yin. 
600 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE This Weekend - March 8th & 9th at Amazon

In the Shadow of Her Hem
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book V of The Jade Owl Legacy series

*​*

"China Hands! To Me!" A green fog has engulfed the Wei River Valley. The First Emperor's tomb is mysteriously rumbling. The Big Goose Pagoda is glowing like a lighthouse. And to blame? A bunch of Americans stranded in the consulate at Bei-jing, who, at the end of the last installment, came bursting through a portal in the People's History Museum. "China Hands! To Me!" With that command, Rowden Gray has summoned his forces to return to the action - to the Dragon's Pool in the shadow of Her hem, where the Jade Owl's overlord commands an army of creatures, engineering the end of the world; or at least, the world, as we know it.

In this last book of The Jade Owl Legacy, our mixed bag of adventurers face their greatest challenge. They must negotiate the perils of the People's government, the mysteries of the Palace of Broken Dreams, the dangers of the Ghost Lands and the mythic realm of the Classic of Mountains and Seas. Their odyssey delivers them to the final showdown - the Battle of the Full Moon, where all mysteries are revealed and every threat is settled. What began as a Sinologist's dream converges on everyone's nightmare. The Jade Owl calls you, but so does the muster to arms. Heed them both, but answer only one. "China Hands! To Me!"

The Jade Owl Legacy is a five book series. The first book (The Jade Owl) introduces a peculiar quest led by Professor Rowden Gray and a rag-tag team who follow a mysterious thread of instructions to thwart an ancient Chinese prophesy. Instead, they managed to set off events, igniting the crisis. Two demons, which possess a relic known as the Jade Owl, each in turn, after eons of imprisonment, test their land legs among the living. In The Third Peregrination, the Destroyer takes his turn with wrath and fire. In The Dragon's Pool, the Great Marshal takes his spin, preparing the way for a curious ritual that will restore the world to a prehistoric state. To combat these spirits, our heroes acquire extraordinary powers in an attempt to thwart destiny's course. However, destiny is not easily thwarted. In The People's Treasure, all hell breaks loose as our heroes are manipulated to serve destiny's course to fulfill the prophesy. However, In the Shadow of Her Hem, they bounce back against insurmountable odds and fight to save life from ultimate destruction. From San Francisco to New York, from Florence to China with her many faces, the Jade Owl proclaims an ancient evil that intends to triumph. This is the story of the brave hearts who rise to the challenge to tangle with the dark forces of yin. 
600 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow April 26th & 27th at Amazon

In the Shadow of Her Hem
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book V of The Jade Owl Legacy series

*​*

"China Hands! To Me!" A green fog has engulfed the Wei River Valley. The First Emperor's tomb is mysteriously rumbling. The Big Goose Pagoda is glowing like a lighthouse. And to blame? A bunch of Americans stranded in the consulate at Bei-jing, who, at the end of the last installment, came bursting through a portal in the People's History Museum. "China Hands! To Me!" With that command, Rowden Gray has summoned his forces to return to the action - to the Dragon's Pool in the shadow of Her hem, where the Jade Owl's overlord commands an army of creatures, engineering the end of the world; or at least, the world, as we know it.

In this last book of The Jade Owl Legacy, our mixed bag of adventurers face their greatest challenge. They must negotiate the perils of the People's government, the mysteries of the Palace of Broken Dreams, the dangers of the Ghost Lands and the mythic realm of the Classic of Mountains and Seas. Their odyssey delivers them to the final showdown - the Battle of the Full Moon, where all mysteries are revealed and every threat is settled. What began as a Sinologist's dream converges on everyone's nightmare. The Jade Owl calls you, but so does the muster to arms. Heed them both, but answer only one. "China Hands! To Me!"

The Jade Owl Legacy is a five book series. The first book (The Jade Owl) introduces a peculiar quest led by Professor Rowden Gray and a rag-tag team who follow a mysterious thread of instructions to thwart an ancient Chinese prophesy. Instead, they managed to set off events, igniting the crisis. Two demons, which possess a relic known as the Jade Owl, each in turn, after eons of imprisonment, test their land legs among the living. In The Third Peregrination, the Destroyer takes his turn with wrath and fire. In The Dragon's Pool, the Great Marshal takes his spin, preparing the way for a curious ritual that will restore the world to a prehistoric state. To combat these spirits, our heroes acquire extraordinary powers in an attempt to thwart destiny's course. However, destiny is not easily thwarted. In The People's Treasure, all hell breaks loose as our heroes are manipulated to serve destiny's course to fulfill the prophesy. However, In the Shadow of Her Hem, they bounce back against insurmountable odds and fight to save life from ultimate destruction. From San Francisco to New York, from Florence to China with her many faces, the Jade Owl proclaims an ancient evil that intends to triumph. This is the story of the brave hearts who rise to the challenge to tangle with the dark forces of yin. 
600 pages

The Jade Owl Legacy Series
==========================
The Jade Owl
The Third Peregrination
The Dragon's Pool
The People's Treasure
In the Shadow of Her Hem

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Saturday & Sunday June 21st & 22nd at Amazon

In the Shadow of Her Hem
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book V of The Jade Owl Legacy series

*​*

"China Hands! To Me!" A green fog has engulfed the Wei River Valley. The First Emperor's tomb is mysteriously rumbling. The Big Goose Pagoda is glowing like a lighthouse. And to blame? A bunch of Americans stranded in the consulate at Bei-jing, who, at the end of the last installment, came bursting through a portal in the People's History Museum. "China Hands! To Me!" With that command, Rowden Gray has summoned his forces to return to the action - to the Dragon's Pool in the shadow of Her hem, where the Jade Owl's overlord commands an army of creatures, engineering the end of the world; or at least, the world, as we know it.

In this last book of The Jade Owl Legacy, our mixed bag of adventurers face their greatest challenge. They must negotiate the perils of the People's government, the mysteries of the Palace of Broken Dreams, the dangers of the Ghost Lands and the mythic realm of the Classic of Mountains and Seas. Their odyssey delivers them to the final showdown - the Battle of the Full Moon, where all mysteries are revealed and every threat is settled. What began as a Sinologist's dream converges on everyone's nightmare. The Jade Owl calls you, but so does the muster to arms. Heed them both, but answer only one. "China Hands! To Me!"

The Jade Owl Legacy is a five book series. The first book (The Jade Owl) introduces a peculiar quest led by Professor Rowden Gray and a rag-tag team who follow a mysterious thread of instructions to thwart an ancient Chinese prophesy. Instead, they managed to set off events, igniting the crisis. Two demons, which possess a relic known as the Jade Owl, each in turn, after eons of imprisonment, test their land legs among the living. In The Third Peregrination, the Destroyer takes his turn with wrath and fire. In The Dragon's Pool, the Great Marshal takes his spin, preparing the way for a curious ritual that will restore the world to a prehistoric state. To combat these spirits, our heroes acquire extraordinary powers in an attempt to thwart destiny's course. However, destiny is not easily thwarted. In The People's Treasure, all hell breaks loose as our heroes are manipulated to serve destiny's course to fulfill the prophesy. However, In the Shadow of Her Hem, they bounce back against insurmountable odds and fight to save life from ultimate destruction. From San Francisco to New York, from Florence to China with her many faces, the Jade Owl proclaims an ancient evil that intends to triumph. This is the story of the brave hearts who rise to the challenge to tangle with the dark forces of yin. 
600 pages

The Jade Owl Legacy Series
==========================
The Jade Owl
The Third Peregrination
The Dragon's Pool
The People's Treasure
In the Shadow of Her Hem

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow July 26th & 27th at Amazon

In the Shadow of Her Hem
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book V of The Jade Owl Legacy series

*​*

"China Hands! To Me!" A green fog has engulfed the Wei River Valley. The First Emperor's tomb is mysteriously rumbling. The Big Goose Pagoda is glowing like a lighthouse. And to blame? A bunch of Americans stranded in the consulate at Bei-jing, who, at the end of the last installment, came bursting through a portal in the People's History Museum. "China Hands! To Me!" With that command, Rowden Gray has summoned his forces to return to the action - to the Dragon's Pool in the shadow of Her hem, where the Jade Owl's overlord commands an army of creatures, engineering the end of the world; or at least, the world, as we know it.

In this last book of The Jade Owl Legacy, our mixed bag of adventurers face their greatest challenge. They must negotiate the perils of the People's government, the mysteries of the Palace of Broken Dreams, the dangers of the Ghost Lands and the mythic realm of the Classic of Mountains and Seas. Their odyssey delivers them to the final showdown - the Battle of the Full Moon, where all mysteries are revealed and every threat is settled. What began as a Sinologist's dream converges on everyone's nightmare. The Jade Owl calls you, but so does the muster to arms. Heed them both, but answer only one. "China Hands! To Me!"

The Jade Owl Legacy is a five book series. The first book (The Jade Owl) introduces a peculiar quest led by Professor Rowden Gray and a rag-tag team who follow a mysterious thread of instructions to thwart an ancient Chinese prophesy. Instead, they managed to set off events, igniting the crisis. Two demons, which possess a relic known as the Jade Owl, each in turn, after eons of imprisonment, test their land legs among the living. In The Third Peregrination, the Destroyer takes his turn with wrath and fire. In The Dragon's Pool, the Great Marshal takes his spin, preparing the way for a curious ritual that will restore the world to a prehistoric state. To combat these spirits, our heroes acquire extraordinary powers in an attempt to thwart destiny's course. However, destiny is not easily thwarted. In The People's Treasure, all hell breaks loose as our heroes are manipulated to serve destiny's course to fulfill the prophesy. However, In the Shadow of Her Hem, they bounce back against insurmountable odds and fight to save life from ultimate destruction. From San Francisco to New York, from Florence to China with her many faces, the Jade Owl proclaims an ancient evil that intends to triumph. This is the story of the brave hearts who rise to the challenge to tangle with the dark forces of yin. 
600 pages

The Jade Owl Legacy Series
==========================
The Jade Owl
The Third Peregrination
The Dragon's Pool
The People's Treasure
In the Shadow of Her Hem

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow August 6th & 7th at Amazon

In the Shadow of Her Hem
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book V of The Jade Owl Legacy series

*​*

"China Hands! To Me!" A green fog has engulfed the Wei River Valley. The First Emperor's tomb is mysteriously rumbling. The Big Goose Pagoda is glowing like a lighthouse. And to blame? A bunch of Americans stranded in the consulate at Bei-jing, who, at the end of the last installment, came bursting through a portal in the People's History Museum. "China Hands! To Me!" With that command, Rowden Gray has summoned his forces to return to the action - to the Dragon's Pool in the shadow of Her hem, where the Jade Owl's overlord commands an army of creatures, engineering the end of the world; or at least, the world, as we know it.

In this last book of The Jade Owl Legacy, our mixed bag of adventurers face their greatest challenge. They must negotiate the perils of the People's government, the mysteries of the Palace of Broken Dreams, the dangers of the Ghost Lands and the mythic realm of the Classic of Mountains and Seas. Their odyssey delivers them to the final showdown - the Battle of the Full Moon, where all mysteries are revealed and every threat is settled. What began as a Sinologist's dream converges on everyone's nightmare. The Jade Owl calls you, but so does the muster to arms. Heed them both, but answer only one. "China Hands! To Me!"

The Jade Owl Legacy is a five book series. The first book (The Jade Owl) introduces a peculiar quest led by Professor Rowden Gray and a rag-tag team who follow a mysterious thread of instructions to thwart an ancient Chinese prophesy. Instead, they managed to set off events, igniting the crisis. Two demons, which possess a relic known as the Jade Owl, each in turn, after eons of imprisonment, test their land legs among the living. In The Third Peregrination, the Destroyer takes his turn with wrath and fire. In The Dragon's Pool, the Great Marshal takes his spin, preparing the way for a curious ritual that will restore the world to a prehistoric state. To combat these spirits, our heroes acquire extraordinary powers in an attempt to thwart destiny's course. However, destiny is not easily thwarted. In The People's Treasure, all hell breaks loose as our heroes are manipulated to serve destiny's course to fulfill the prophesy. However, In the Shadow of Her Hem, they bounce back against insurmountable odds and fight to save life from ultimate destruction. From San Francisco to New York, from Florence to China with her many faces, the Jade Owl proclaims an ancient evil that intends to triumph. This is the story of the brave hearts who rise to the challenge to tangle with the dark forces of yin. 
600 pages

The Jade Owl Legacy Series
==========================
The Jade Owl
The Third Peregrination
The Dragon's Pool
The People's Treasure
In the Shadow of Her Hem

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Oct 25th & 26th at Amazon

In the Shadow of Her Hem
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book V of The Jade Owl Legacy series

*​*

What readers say:

"Like the rest of the Jade Owl series, this one is filled with adventure and magicial mystery." - Cathy

"I thoroughly enjoyed the full force of the Jade Owl series. I couldn't stop reading from book to book until I was finished. This series is a must read in my opinion.." - Nancy

"This book was a great wrap-up to this series of wonderful reads! Knowing that it was the final book made me want to read more slowly and make it last longer, but at the same time, I could not put it down because so many things were happening and there was so much excitement that I just HAD to continue. WOW!" - D. Wieczorek

"This is a meteoric book - going in speed of sound action. It melds dimensions, times, legendary characters, the terra cotta army, and literally all heck breaks loose! " - ellen
----------------------------------------

"China Hands! To Me!" A green fog has engulfed the Wei River Valley. The First Emperor's tomb is mysteriously rumbling. The Big Goose Pagoda is glowing like a lighthouse. And to blame? A bunch of Americans stranded in the consulate at Bei-jing, who, at the end of the last installment, came bursting through a portal in the People's History Museum. "China Hands! To Me!" With that command, Rowden Gray has summoned his forces to return to the action - to the Dragon's Pool in the shadow of Her hem, where the Jade Owl's overlord commands an army of creatures, engineering the end of the world; or at least, the world, as we know it.

In this last book of The Jade Owl Legacy, our mixed bag of adventurers face their greatest challenge. They must negotiate the perils of the People's government, the mysteries of the Palace of Broken Dreams, the dangers of the Ghost Lands and the mythic realm of the Classic of Mountains and Seas. Their odyssey delivers them to the final showdown - the Battle of the Full Moon, where all mysteries are revealed and every threat is settled. What began as a Sinologist's dream converges on everyone's nightmare. The Jade Owl calls you, but so does the muster to arms. Heed them both, but answer only one. "China Hands! To Me!"

The Jade Owl Legacy is a five book series. The first book (The Jade Owl) introduces a peculiar quest led by Professor Rowden Gray and a rag-tag team who follow a mysterious thread of instructions to thwart an ancient Chinese prophesy. Instead, they managed to set off events, igniting the crisis. Two demons, which possess a relic known as the Jade Owl, each in turn, after eons of imprisonment, test their land legs among the living. In The Third Peregrination, the Destroyer takes his turn with wrath and fire. In The Dragon's Pool, the Great Marshal takes his spin, preparing the way for a curious ritual that will restore the world to a prehistoric state. To combat these spirits, our heroes acquire extraordinary powers in an attempt to thwart destiny's course. However, destiny is not easily thwarted. In The People's Treasure, all hell breaks loose as our heroes are manipulated to serve destiny's course to fulfill the prophesy. However, In the Shadow of Her Hem, they bounce back against insurmountable odds and fight to save life from ultimate destruction. From San Francisco to New York, from Florence to China with her many faces, the Jade Owl proclaims an ancient evil that intends to triumph. This is the story of the brave hearts who rise to the challenge to tangle with the dark forces of yin. 
600 pages

The Jade Owl Legacy Series
==========================
The Jade Owl
The Third Peregrination
The Dragon's Pool
The People's Treasure
In the Shadow of Her Hem

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*With 15,679 Jade Owl Legacy readers enjoying the series, come help get that number to 16,000.*


----------

